# Powerheads for 35 Gal



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

In addition to my pump bringing water up from the sump, I have a Koralia Nano in the tank for circulation.

Tonight I added a Koralia 3 to the mix. Boom! what a difference! I'm wondering if this is too much flow for a reef tank of this size. Am I a bit overkill? It seems like everybody in the tank has kind of hidden themselves away from the blast of current, which appears a bit too strong to me...

The Koralia Nano was nice, but seemed to me as though it needed a bit of help. 

Your thoughts?

Koralia Nano is rated at 256 GPH

Koralia 3 is rated at 850 GPH

Thanks.


----------



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

"General rules of thumb are a bit dangerous, but as a benchmark softies would be more in the 10-20 range and stony corals more in the 20-50 range. That's not to say that a stony tank couldnt thrive in a low flow setup (or softies in a higher flow setup), again it depends on the specifics."


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

If you have the feeling that is too much , try placing it around the top right or left corner on the back wall of the tank. Have it flow out and toward the middle on the glass. So the flow is indirect. Play with it abit so that the flow is not blasting for fish. It does not sound like you have to much flow just find good spots. Like i said I use to place mine in the top corners of the back wall one on each side pritty high up. your return line in the middle. 
Hope this helps. 
(one MP10 will do your tank cheak this out. ) Wanna see water movement. 




Mines on order


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't think 850GPH is too much for 35G. I've got 75G /w a Koralia 3 and a Tunze 6025, and the flow is still not sufficient.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

conix67 said:


> I don't think 850GPH is too much for 35G. I've got 75G /w a Koralia 3 and a Tunze 6025, and the flow is still not sufficient.


The fish dont mind getting all tossed about???


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

The indirect current won't be so bad. How is your powerhead configured? I would mount it on the side or back corner and point it toward surface.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

conix67 said:


> The indirect current won't be so bad. How is your powerhead configured? I would mount it on the side or back corner and point it toward surface.


Well, I've had it running all day and nobody seems to mind it so much; they seem to go into the current on purpose.

I'll try your idea on positioning, as it took me a while to find a position that doesn't blow big sand dunes in the substrate...


----------

